# Master forge smoker ?



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been looking for an electric smoker and ran across the master forge smokers at Lowe's. Has anyone used one of these? The only thing that worries me about them is that the water pan is beside the wood-chip pan and heat element instead of being above the chips and the heat element. Any thoughts?


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

this is the one From Cabelas that I like and own


----------



## ehuey (Jan 7, 2009)

I had an electric smoker. I had a hard time maintaining temp. So I went with a propane smoker. Cabelas 7 and 1 smoker. Gives you lots of options.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I decided to go with masterbuilt propane smoker. I got to thinking bout taking it with me camping so I figured I better go with the propane.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had no problem with keeping the temp up with the electric the propane one I had went through wood to fast as there was always a fire underneath


----------

